# [HAL] Ku przestrodze :)

## dylon

Przestrzegam przed najnowsza wersja hala (0.5.14-r2). zostala zupelnie skopana obsluga myszy. (przyciski czesto nie reaguja, a jesili juz to okna "widza" te klikniecia czesciow).

Ogolnie koszmar.

----------

## dziadu

Be-Ze-De-U-Ra

U mnie działa od dawna ta właśnie wersja bez problemu.  A może dlatego że nie mam obsługi hal w xorg-server?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## SlashBeast

To hala jeszcze sie uzywa?

----------

## Pryka

To przestań go używać  :Smile: , zresztą to zalecana opcja przez twórców Gentoo, przy następnym wydaniu x'ów jak dobrze pamiętam hal wylatuje całkiem.

U mnie też wszystko śmiga hal wywalony z xorga. No i ta sama wersja już od dawna jakby kto pytał.

----------

## c0oba

:O U mnie działa taki hal z xorgiem który niby go używa. Dokładniej 'x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.1.901 USE="hal ...'.

Może ku przestrodze podaj model myszki której używasz:P U mnie a4tech-x7 śmiga.

----------

## dziadu

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> To hala jeszcze sie uzywa?

 

Hala mam ale nie używam. Nie mam flagi hal nigdzie. Natomiast bez hala nie działa mi hibernacja w laptopie. Gdzieś znalazłem, że hal jest wymagany. Jeśli jestem w błędzie to poproszę o sprostowanie to czym prędzej się tym "zajmę" (killim, killim).

..:: edit

No właśnie, już pamiętam. Po wywaleniu hal znikają mi opcje Uśpij/Hibernuj z menu KDE. I pokrywka laptopa też już nie działa.

----------

## SlashBeast

acpid nasluchuje na eventach, mozesz go ustawic by robil 'cos' na lid close/open. Co do hibernacji, Menu z DE od zawsze byly uzaleznione od hala, dorob sobie przycisk co odpali sudo hibernate i bajer.

----------

## dylon

 *c0oba wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Może ku przestrodze podaj model myszki której używasz:P U mnie a4tech-x7 śmiga.

 

To nie jest kwestia myszki (uzywam trackballa logitecha oraz sprawdzalem tez na jakies myszce noname)

Wiem, ze hal ma wyleciec, ale na razie nie mam czasu na grzebanie w wystemie gdyby sie cos przy okazji posypalo. Dlatego tez zamaskowalem na razie >x11-base/xorg-server-1.7.9

----------

## dziadu

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> acpid nasluchuje na eventach, mozesz go ustawic by robil 'cos' na lid close/open. Co do hibernacji, Menu z DE od zawsze byly uzaleznione od hala, dorob sobie przycisk co odpali sudo hibernate i bajer.

 

No nie do końca. PowerDevil korzysta z HALa do zarządzania baterią, itp. Bez tego nie jestem w stanie korzystać z profili zarządzania energią. Chcę czy nie, HAL zostanie, ale tylko na potrzeby PowerDevila. Żadna inna część systemu już z niego nie korzysta. Czekam aż KDE również przestanie.

----------

## SlashBeast

Z tego co sie orietuje, aktualne, nowe, ubuntu juz nie ma w ogole hala (devicekit+udev na sterydach) i tam wszystko dziala, pewnie i kubuntu to potrafi.

----------

## dylon

Juz sie pozbylem czesciowo hala (flaga -hal w make.conf) ale do pelnego dzialania systemu jednak jest w systemie wymagany. Bez niego nie dziala automontowanie urzadzen usb oraz sa problemy z dzwiekiem. KDE przy starcie wywalalo komunikat, ze HDA Intel zostal usuniety i nastepuje jego przywracanie (choc dziwek dziala). No i przy wylaczaniu KDE czeka ok pol minuty zanim podejmie wylaczanie (pewnie przez problemy z obsluga dzwieku).

----------

